# Topics > Operating systems > Windows >  Windows 10

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Home page - microsoft.com/windows

Windows 10 on Wikipedia

Windows Mixed Reality, mixed reality platform

Windows IoT

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Windows 10

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> Learn about all the reasons you'll love the new Windows 10 - available as a free upgrade on July 29th. It's familiar, comes with exciting new innovations like Cortana and the brand new Microsoft Edge browser, plus apps, Xbox and more. Learn more and reserve your free upgrade at windows.com.

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 review

Published on Jul 28, 2015




> Microsoft's new Windows 10 operating system is finally here. Windows 10 is a realization of Microsoft's big dream to have a single Windows that runs across all its products. Does it succeed?

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 Review: Cortana

Published on Jul 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 Review: Built-in apps

Published on Jul 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 Review: UI

Published on Jul 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 Review: Start

Published on Jul 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 Review: Action Center

Published on Jul 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 Review: Microsoft Edge

Published on Jul 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 Review: The store

Published on Jul 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tested In-Depth: Windows 10 Review

Published on Jul 28, 2015




> Microsoft's Windows 10 is finally here! We've been testing the beta for months as part of the Insider's Program, and sit down with the latest build right before public release to talk about our experience. We show off the new features, compare it with Windows 7 and 8, and give our thoughts as to whether you should install it. What are your thoughts on Microsoft's latest OS?

----------


## Airicist

"Windows 10 Review"

by Daniel Rubino
July 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Windows Hello with Intel RealSense Camera & fingerprint scanner

Published on Jul 31, 2015




> One of the coolest things about Windows 10 is its biometric authentication system called Windows Hello. In this video, we show you how it works with the Intel RealSense camera. Plus we talk about security and more!

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 IoT Core: Hexapod Robot

Published on Oct 27, 2015




> Welcome to Windows IoT! This six-legged robot is running Windows 10 IoT Core on the Raspberry Pi 2. It demonstrates the compatibility of Windows 10 IoT Core with servo HATs (Hardware Attached on Top). Made from a hexapod robot frame and 18 servos and controlled with an Xbox controller, this charismatic creature is a great way to connect the power of Windows 10 with the real world.
> 
> Find out how to build your own: Hexapet

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10X: What's going on with it?

Jun 9, 2020




> Microsoft first unveiled this new operating system for dual-screen devices like the Surface Neo. Now, Windows 10X could be coming to single-screen devices. Why on earth would that happen? To find out, we invited Microsoft expert Mary Jo Foley to explain the situation.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Windows 10: 61 Keyboard Shortcuts You'll Use Every Day"
You barely even need a mouse with these keyboard shortcuts.

by Sarah Jacobsson Purewal, Matt Elliott
February 15, 2022

----------

